# 1950 s Marklin set



## steam chaser

Hello everybody,This is a marklin set that I picked up from a fellow,who said that he recieved it for christmas one year in the early 1950s.The story goes that his dad was stationed in germany and had purchased it for him and his brother for christmas one year from a small store that sold trains in munich.When his dad was sent state side and the family returned,the train set went into the attic and stayed there until the son moved out on his own.he no longer wanted the train set ,nor did his brother and so it set some more years in the attic.He finally decided to sell it,and I purchased the set.It has a steel arch bridge,tunnel and a lighted train station that came with it,as well as an E44039 electric locomotive that is missing one pantograph(the loco runs very quiet and smooth) a diner car (The red one) A baggage car (The green one) Transformer two turnouts track and crossing light and is in partial factory box (missing lid)















































Thanks,Don


----------



## Big Ed

Sweet, you saved a piece of history.:thumbsup:

Did you "steal" them?

Did you get a good deal?

I don't want to ask how much.


----------



## steam chaser

big ed said:


> Sweet, you saved a piece of history.:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you "steal" them?
> 
> Did you get a good deal?
> 
> I don't want to ask how much.



Well honestly Big Ed, He didn't know for sure if the loco or transformer still worked,after all they are approx 61 years old (They do,The loco runs great and the transformer operates fine) I made an offering of 50.00 and he said how about 75.00 and I said SOLD.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:He said that he was glad that they was going to a good home and to someone that would appreciate them.He is a professor at a local college and was moving and I think that he just no longer wanted to be bothered with them.I guess I was at the right place at the right time. Thanks,Don


----------



## tjcruiser

Don,

Great looking set. Lots of history there.

I don't know too much about Marklin ... Does a set of that older vintage also run on "3-rail" track ... track with the little power "nubs" down the middle?

Can you post a pic of the track and underside of the loco when you have some time? (Just curious on our end.)

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

steam chaser said:


> Well honestly Big Ed, He didn't know for sure if the loco or transformer still worked,after all they are approx 61 years old (They do,The loco runs great and the transformer operates fine) I made an offering of 50.00 and he said how about 75.00 and I said SOLD.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:He said that he was glad that they was going to a good home and to someone that would appreciate them.He is a professor at a local college and was moving and I think that he just no longer wanted to be bothered with them.I guess I was at the right place at the right time. Thanks,Don


Don't you know how to barter?
You said $50 he said $75 you should have countered with $65.:laugh:
Hey ten bucks is ten bucks,

I don't know what they are worth but it seems like a good deal and better yet that they run.
So I can't say if you "stole" them or not.

I think it was a good deal for both parties, as both were happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## steam chaser

tjcruiser said:


> Don,
> 
> Great looking set. Lots of history there.
> 
> I don't know too much about Marklin ... Does a set of that older vintage also run on "3-rail" track ... track with the little power "nubs" down the middle?
> 
> Can you post a pic of the track and underside of the loco when you have some time? (Just curious on our end.)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


 Yes it is 3 rail

Yes sir,will be glad to take and post some pics,Thanks,Don


----------



## shaygetz

The red Schlafwagen is worth around $150...I think you done good. You will note the ersatz markings of the Third Reich in those shields. Germany prohibits the actual markings themselves...


----------



## steam chaser

Thank you Shaygetz for the info,The only thing that I do not like about this set ,is that the cars are not factory lighted.The engine lights works well though. Thanks,Don


----------

